# clicking



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

hi again i am haveing a problem. i hear a load clicking when i drive my rc mini. i have lost a screw on the motor and i ordered it and put it back on but i think the motor is out of place or the gears are grinded down a little because the screw fell out when i was driving it. do u think its the gears or the placement of the motor?


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

maybe the lost screw is in the motor


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There maybe a stone in gear.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

i have had a similar problem and it was inside the transmission gears...the clicking was from the bevel and diff gear wearing down and not being shimmed correctly. you can go to rc10.com and read through some of the stuff on associateds site that will help with maintanence of the truch. i ran into the clicking problem when running a mambe pro on oval. just wore the gears down with so much spinning had to shim the slop on the diff axles. hope this gets you in the right direction.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

well i just took my car apart and looked at it. it looks like when the screw fell out the motor moved a little and wore away chuncks of a group of teeth on the gear that turns the drive shaft. do i have to replace that?


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

yes> its a spur gear and you better check the pinion (the one on the motor) for damage to. The part # is in your manual it should be in stock at any good rc hobby store. Pay close attention while adjusting gearmesh;too tight smokes motors, too loose stripps gears. good luck


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok thx man.


----------

